# ANY AMBULLYZ IN NZ?



## BELLA LA MAFIA (Jul 29, 2010)

HI. IM LOOKING OR AMBULLYZ IN NZ. CAN ANY1 HELP ME?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Probably. Miss APBT might be able to tell you, she's from NZ. I think she has game bred dogs though.


----------



## BELLA LA MAFIA (Jul 29, 2010)

THANX AUS_STAF. ANY WAY OF GETTING A HOLD OF HER?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hey BLM.

No we dont have any AmBullys in NZ
A friend of mine has some nice Amstaffs, they are big stocky dogs.
Think this is the closest we have to Ambully
This is Rumour









Hope this helps

Come visit us the owner is a member http://nzbulldogs.myfreeforum.org/index.php


----------

